# Aust?



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

What are my chances that there is anyone else from Aus who wants to have a Chi play date??



Thanks!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i defiantly would but i am in Newcastle , if i am ever planning on going to Sydney i would be happy to meet up .


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome! 

Im happy there is another Aus on here haha! I wish there were more chi people in Aust!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my cousin is on here also  , she is in Newcastle as well .
i got my girl from Sydney  , did you get your little guy from a breeder named Dianne ?


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool!

I got my girl (lol Fiddle is a very boyish name, I was anticipating a little guy) off a friend of a friend. I can't remeber what her name was, but she was nice! haha and she let me have first pic of the litter. I think she was also just a hobby breeder, she didnt have papers for the pups.


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi,

Im From Sydney and own 2 Chihuahua's, 1 pup male & a 1 yr old female. Me and my wife would love to organise a play date for the chi's some time if your still interested.

Currently living in the St George area, let me know if your still interested.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Cool!
> 
> I got my girl (lol Fiddle is a very boyish name, I was anticipating a little guy) off a friend of a friend. I can't remeber what her name was, but she was nice! haha and she let me have first pic of the litter. I think she was also just a hobby breeder, she didnt have papers for the pups.


oops sorry lol little girl  , the breeder i got keona off sells most of her puppies without papers also , she does have a few that she plans on showing though


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

TypeSTony said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im From Sydney and own 2 Chihuahua's, 1 pup male & a 1 yr old female. Me and my wife would love to organise a play date for the chi's some time if your still interested.
> 
> Currently living in the St George area, let me know if your still interested.


Wonderful! My pup still needs to get 2 more shots but then it would be great for her socialisation!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi guys i've only just seen this post but i'm from Sydney. Have you all met up for a play date yet? My girls are almost 3 years old and are very shy but would really like them to meet other little dogs the same as them


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

haven't had a meet up as of yet


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

*Still interested?


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, havent been here in months, anyone still interested in something like this?


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Tony
Where in Sydney are you??
I'm on the Lower North Shore. My two are still pretty timid around other dogs but i would love for them to make some friends!!


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi,

I live in Hurstville grove, my two are getting bored of eachother so I thinksome new friends will serve them both well.

Ide say somewhere like Centenial park near entertainment quarter would be a good halfway point if you were interested.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm in Australia but I am in Melbourne :-(


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi guys I'm from Sutherland shire!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, wat a shame I'm in wa!!! Would love 2 find some1 to hav a play date with!!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

glittergirl said:


> Hi guys, I'm in Australia but I am in Melbourne :-(


Ruby and I are in Melbourne too! We'd love to have a play date some time, once Ruby is no longer on heat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

